# bowl savers for midi lathes



## Dvoigt (Jan 2, 2010)

I have the Turncrafter lathe from PSI and I have been doing alot more bowls recently.  I hate turning the inside into shavings and I like the idea of coring out the inside of the bowl and making a smaller one.   Although on a Midi lathe I sort of feel that it is a waste, compared to larger lathes.

Does anyone use one of these?  

Thanks
Derek


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 2, 2010)

No but if you find one that works, let me know I may get one for my Turncrafter.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 2, 2010)

Derek,
This appeals to me as well.  I saw a set-up for the mini lathes.  I sold my old Jet mini and just have the VS and a Powermatic 4224.  The 4224 can do it with ease, 3hp and AC drive.  AC drive gives tons of torque at any RPM...  1-4000+
The VS Jets and Turncrafters will work too hard and wear out or burn up a motor/controller.
Attached is a photo of the 4224 with a bowl I tried with homemade coring tool...


----------



## lorbay (Jan 2, 2010)

For the midi lathes both Oneway and the McNaughton and maybe the Woodcut have the smaller knife sets. I have both Oneway and McNaughton and I think that the Oneway is by far the smoothest one and I did use both of them on my midi lathe. I have a Vicmarc VL 300 now so power is no problem. Hope this helps.

Lin.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a Woodcut system that I am going to be selling----I used it once to make a nest. I don't know about listing it here on IAP---ain't really got much to do with pens.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 2, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> I have a Woodcut system that I am going to be selling----I used it once to make a nest. I don't know about listing it here on IAP---ain't really got much to do with pens.


I would list it here.  Pens aren't all that people here make.


----------



## Dvoigt (Jan 3, 2010)

But so far no one has used the ones for the Mini Lathes?


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 3, 2010)

Coring system update---I have had a couple folks send me PMs about my coring system.
I bought it from Woodcut in New Zealand-----cost me $495.40
Place the order last Sept and I have only used it once.
It is set up for my Powermatic 4224-------yes can run it on a smaller lathe----it would just take longer.
It does a nice job----the only time I used it-----I sold the nest.


----------



## Wildman (Jan 3, 2010)

Dvoigt, you could be the first to write a review. Be somebody jump out there and buy a center saver designed for mini lathes? 

Craft Supplies sells the McNaughton MK8 Micro Center Saver for $214.99 + shipping. 

Not sure, you want to buy less expensive MK 8 Mini Center Saver Set for $139.99. 

Even if you harvest your own green wood not sure a center saver cost effective for use on mini lathe. Even with sharp blade and light touch easy to stall the motor. People already spend too much on big bowl gouges that stall their mini lathes.


----------



## Dvoigt (Jan 5, 2010)

Wildman said:


> Dvoigt, you could be the first to write a review. Be somebody jump out there and buy a center saver designed for mini lathes?
> 
> Craft Supplies sells the McNaughton MK8 Micro Center Saver for $214.99 + shipping.
> 
> ...



That sounds great in theory... I just don't have the time to test it out, and I don't have the money to spare if it is a waste of money!  

That is why I asked the question, hoping someone else has done this.

I can only spin a 10" bowl on my lathe and my face plate can only hold an 8" bowl, so I would have to master an alternative method to hold a 10" to clean up the bottom.

But even if I start with a 8x8x3 blank and core it i could maybe get a 6x6x2 blank and then a 4x4x1?  

Although in a fancy wood, that would still be nice...


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 5, 2010)

Have you looked into a bowlsaw by steussy? It's cheap and free to try. 

http://www.bowlsaw.com/tryit.php

I've often thought of getting one or making one, but I don't turn enough bowls to justify it, let alone the larger more expensive systems.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 5, 2010)

Justin never heard of that one but I think I will send away to get one. Thanks for posting. I wish I knew how you find this stuff.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 5, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Justin never heard of that one but I think I will send away to get one. Thanks for posting. I wish I knew how you find this stuff.


 
Incessant ADD Rob.  It's hard to sit still for more than a minute.  Googling myself to death is about the only way. :biggrin:


----------



## Dvoigt (Jan 5, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> Have you looked into a bowlsaw by steussy? It's cheap and free to try.
> 
> http://www.bowlsaw.com/tryit.php
> 
> I've often thought of getting one or making one, but I don't turn enough bowls to justify it, let alone the larger more expensive systems.



That is a neat option... I may have to try that when I know i'm going to have some time to.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 10, 2010)

In case someone might want one----I have listed my Woodcut system for sale on ebay------starting price .99 cents-------sellers id -------gsmax


----------



## Kalai (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you tried the bowl saw, I have one on it's way in the mail but I have not tried it yet, it is under $40 and this is the link-- http://www.bowlsaw.com/
Aloha.

Chris


----------

